# Vortex temperature in 22.5 weber kettle?



## idahobangbang (Sep 24, 2016)

Right now, I use an aluminum pan to hold coals off to one side in my 22.5 weber kettle.  One Coleman can of coals gets me 375-400 F in the kettle. I cook chicken on the indirect heat side for around 40-45 minutes and finish be direct searing or crisping the chicken skin for 3 to 5 minutes over the coals....

All is perfect except I can only fit ONE chicken in the BBQ at a time.  The Vortex looks like it may enable me to Cook TWO chickens in the same way.... Anyone?   How hot does the Vortex run the kettle? Can I fit two cut up chickens in it with the Vortex and cook it in the same way?

Thx, brian 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

